# Can not find any video of Hitler talking about hating Jews - am I alone?



## pvsi (Jan 4, 2015)

delete what's the point


----------



## Nutz (Jan 4, 2015)

I guess the point was to expose yourself as a Hitler sympathizer and holocaust denier!


----------



## S.J. (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't know, here's a few.

Google


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 4, 2015)

Hitler didn't take time to talk about hating Jews. He was too busy killing them.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 4, 2015)

hatred between the Volk and the Juden

  Hitler says the Jews will pay the price for the Allies opposition to Germany

   the Jews are satanic


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 4, 2015)

pvsi said:


> delete what's the point


Hitler looked like he had a mustache but it was really a Dirty Sanchez...


----------



## Porker (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm not fluent in German so I wouldn't have any idea even if he said it;


----------



## pvsi (Jan 4, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> hatred between the Volk and the Juden
> 
> Hitler says the Jews will pay the price for the Allies opposition to Germany
> 
> the Jews are satanic


Your first video is exactly the one I was watching when I posted this original post, because it says nothing about Jews but was what comes up when I searched on Youtube "Hitler talks about Jews", your second and third video is an audio with Hitler's video as background and a voice that sounds different than the one in the first video....

I have already been called a Hitler Sympathizer and a Holocaust denier in this thread. not surprised.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 4, 2015)

That's fine PVSI. if you don't get it. Dear Leader had no use for Jews.  He deliberately lost the war in order to wipe out all of European Jewry.  He came close.

Learn German.  Study _Mein Kampf_, which was required reading in high school, a life time ago.


----------



## pvsi (Jan 5, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> That's fine PVSI. if you don't get it. Dear Leader had no use for Jews.  He deliberately lost the war in order to wipe out all of European Jewry.  He came close.
> 
> Learn German.  *Study Mein Kampf, which was required reading* in high school, a life time ago.


If I was to believe what is written in bibles and books, then I am to believe that "Joseph Stalin robbed banks to fund his communist revolution", however, the reality is that communist revolution happened less than 4 years after federal reserve was enacted in America, and the communists were FUNDED by international bankers, so no need to rob banks. I do not trust written word any more if it is not backed by the actual video, and when a video is presented in a deceptive way as in my opinion is the case with this "Hitler talks about Jewry" video, then it only takes away from the credibility of the side presenting the evidence.

The only time a "Jew" is mentioned in that video is by someone in the audience shouting a word "Jew".


----------



## pvsi (Jan 5, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Dear Leader had no use for Jews.


Actually Hitler's limo driver was Jewish:


> While Hitler had acquired a new car to parade himself, he needed a driver. Since Hitler always had a place to be, it would be best if he acquired a chauffeur. He did this, and his first driver was a part Jewish man named Emil Maurice. In 1921, he was granted as Hitler’s chauffeur and became one of Hitler’s closest associates. Hitler s Mercedes-Benz Fall 2012 - Historpedia


----------



## peach174 (Jan 5, 2015)

pvsi said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > That's fine PVSI. if you don't get it. Dear Leader had no use for Jews.  He deliberately lost the war in order to wipe out all of European Jewry.  He came close.
> ...



Why do you think that they were put in the concentration camps then ?


----------



## pvsi (Jan 5, 2015)

peach174 said:


> pvsi said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


One myth at a time please: I first want to find out if Hitler even hated the Jews - in USSR they taught us in school that Hitler hated everyone who was not a white Aryan, but then I read about Hitler shaking hand with a black man who won a marathon in Germany, while that same black man was advised to race with horses in America. Once we clear up the confusion about who really is the hater, then we can move onto concentration camp theories, but as for me, I was in Syria (on the border of) this past November, and I stood among hundreds of kids and elderly people who looked like they were in a concentration camp, I write about it on my web site, a link to which has been removed even here from my signature, it's New World Government - an Alternative to the New World Order but as explained in my story, I do not blame Bashar Assad one bit for that concentration camp, Assad seems like a picture, and not any kind of decision maker to me.


----------



## namvet (Jan 5, 2015)

he screwed the pooch. should have fried the Muslims


----------



## elektra (Jan 19, 2015)

Yea, seems weird, if Hitler hated Jews, Hitler certainly would of "twitted", his opinion.


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 19, 2015)

On 12 December 1941, five days after the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbour, Adolf Hitler made a revealing speech in Berlin to Nazi leaders, both Gauleiter and Reichleiter; and Josef Goebbels recorded in his diary what had been said: ‘With regard to the Jewish Question the Fuehrer is determined to make a clean sweep. He prophesized that if they brought about another world war, they would experience their annihilation. This was no empty talk. The world war is here. The annihilation of the Jews must be the necessary consequence. This question is to be viewed without sentimentality. We’re not to have sympathy with the Jews, but only sympathy with our German people. If the German people has again now sacrificed around 160,000 dead in the eastern campaign, the instigators of this bloody conflict will have to pay for it with their own lives.'i

It’s hard to imagine a clearer statement of principle.

Hitler talks of Jewish annihilation Holocaust Key Moments WW2History.com


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 30, 2015)

This sounds like a great topic for one of those youtube parodies...

*Hitler finds out there's no video of him saying he hates the Jews*


----------

